# CVV Code?



## Tilo (8 Februar 2004)

Was ist das und wo finde ich das auf DEUTSCHEN Kreditkarten?
Bisher dachte ich immer, das das die Nummer auf der Rückseite der KK ist (7 Zahlen). 3 oder 4 Zahlen soll ich eingeben zwecks Autorisation. Nach mehreren Versuchen mit allen möglichen Kombis kommt immer nur die folgende Meldung:

(uu828 - Reference number 1313583952586-13135839)
Credit Card Authorization Failed!! 

Your order has not been processed and no credit card has been billed. 

Reason For Failure: CVV Code Entered Invalid

Try Again 

Was mach ich falsch?  :help:


----------



## Heiko (8 Februar 2004)

Bei älteren Kreditkarten gabs das noch garnicht. Es kommt also auch auf das Alter Deiner Karte an.
Meine aktuelle VISA hat drei Stellen (es sind die letzten drei Stellen auf der Rückseite).
Schau mal auf http://www.visa.de/produkte/technologien_index.htm
Ungefähr in der Mitte der Seite steht was zu dem Thema.


----------



## Tilo (8 Februar 2004)

Goldrichtig. Genau diese Zahlen hab ich auch eingetippt - Ergebniss: siehe oben  :bigcry: Könnte es daran liegen, das WE ist und meine Bank zu hat?


----------



## SprMa (9 Februar 2004)

Eher nicht. Diese Zahlen werden wohl online abgeglichen (sonst würden sie ja eigentlich keinen Sinn machen).


Matthias


----------



## Tilo (10 Februar 2004)

Warum auch immer, aber erst nach dem 10.Versuch hat es funktioniert. computer si nd eben auch nur Menschen und vielleicht ja jemand auf der Leitung nach Amerika gestanden... :lol: 
[email protected]: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur "Beförderung"  :tröst:  :lol:


----------

